

Mark Karpeles trading shows a negative balance of: 219,850 BTC - Andrew_Quentin
http://mark-karpeles.com/m.php?page=worst_traders

======
Aqueous
Man - a lot of hackers are morally bankrupt.

I understand if their goal is to post Karpeles' information, but they should
leave others' personal information out of it. It is really hard to feel
sympathetic to their point of view when they a) might have stolen money
themselves and b) are so cavalier about intruding other people's privacy.

~~~
nkuttler
Yes. I agree. I hope this post gets deleted asap. That's why I flagged it and
comment on it :-)

